# Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Frank Mir



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is in interesting match up, who do you guys think would win this fight?
I give the edge to Nogueira simply because he's had more fights.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Herearethe stats.

Name *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira*Nick Name  MinotauroRecord 24 - 2 - 1 (Win - Loss - Draw)Association Brazilian Top Teamhttp://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?search=yes&association=Brazilian+Top+TeamHeight 6'3 (190cm)Weight 231lbs (105kg)Style Brazilian Jiu-JitsuBirth Date  6/2/1976Country Brazil

Name *Frank Mir*Record 8 - 1 - 0 (Win - Loss - Draw)Association Las Vegas Combat ClubHeight 6'1 (185cm)Weight 240lbs (109kg)Style Brazilian Jiu-JitsuBirth Date  1980City Las VegasState NevadaCountry USA


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 8, 2004)

I definitely agree with you on that one.  Frank Mir has tremendous drive and skill for his experience, but Noguiera would have him.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Do you happen to know Mir's condition now? Was he serously hurt from the accident?


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 9, 2004)

From what I know he just suffered a broken leg and will be "sidelined indefinitely"


----------



## ace (Dec 9, 2004)

2 fighters like this i could not even pick..

both have submissions both have strking skills.

if u give the edge to Nog in Sub. U have to give The Strikes
To Frank.

It's 50/50
 :idunno:


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 9, 2004)

You're probably right.... I think it would come down to whoever was having a better day.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 9, 2004)

Who can we write to, to make this match happen, I'm getting excited.

Does Mir still gas in latter part of the fight? because in the past, he would get tired very quickly.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 9, 2004)

Nog would have his way on the ground. Mir would not be able to stop him. Nog would also have his way with him standing. Look at the people Nog has fought with, Mirko, Fedor, Sapp just to name a few. Plus Nog is in way better condition than Mir. Mir shows up with just enough gas in the tank to finish. Nog comes with a tanker full of fuel. I think Nog's mentallity is "bring a bag lunch, cuz it gonna be a long day", he comes prepaired.

The calaper of fighters in Pride compaired to the UFC is ten fold. UFC has maybe a handful of fighter that could do any real damage in Pride. Look what happened to Chuck, and Chuck is great fighter, I like Chuck. He's one of the top three fighters in UFC, and he got his hide handed to him soundly by Jackson.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

getgoin said:
			
		

> The calaper of fighters in Pride compaired to the UFC is ten fold. UFC has maybe a handful of fighter that could do any real damage in Pride. Look what happened to Chuck, and Chuck is great fighter, I like Chuck. He's one of the top three fighters in UFC, and he got his hide handed to him soundly by Jackson.


You are right about that, Murilo Bustamante was also beaten by Quinton Jackson.
Minotauro also beat Ricco Rodriguez, Mark Coleman, and Gary Goodridge, all came from the UFC.


----------



## ace (Dec 11, 2004)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> You are right about that, Murilo Bustamante was also beaten by Quinton Jackson.
> Minotauro also beat Ricco Rodriguez, Mark Coleman, and Gary Goodridge, all came from the UFC.



Anyone who saw the Fight against Ricco
will Tell U he was Robed.

He Pounded Nog Through the Whole Fight.
Nog would go for Submission & Ricco would escape & go
back to the Pounding.

On The Feat he used lo Kicks & a flying knee.
He controlled Nog & took him down cleanly.


Any 1 who saw there 1st Match at ADCC
knows Ricco Submited Nog with an Armlock.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 11, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Anyone who saw the Fight against Ricco
> will Tell U he was Robed.
> 
> He Pounded Nog Through the Whole Fight.
> ...


I'll have to watch that again, its been awhile. I remember he was avoiding sub after sub, but he didn't look that good in the fight, way out of shape. Don't take this as me bashing Ricco, I'm not. I like him he is nothing but a nice guy. Everytime I talked to him he was a nice guy even after he lost the belt. Now Ricco has real good sub's, we both now that. If he was in shape and ready to rock, I think He could take Nog. But he has to come ready. From what I hear he has been getting into shape, he even trained with Team Quest. So there may be a future for Ricco in the MMA ring.

I seems that him and Josh Barnett have the same week side to thier game right now, conditioning. I think Riccos taking care of business. I wonder what Josh will do about it.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 12, 2004)

Shergog.com says that Ricco Rodriguez is headlining the card in MMA Mexico against Terry Pettek for the Super Heavyweight belt on December 18.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 13, 2004)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Shergog.com says that Ricco Rodriguez is headlining the card in MMA Mexico against Terry Pettek for the Super Heavyweight belt on December 18.


That guy Pettek has an O-2 record. How could anybody with that record be going for a belt. Something smells fishy.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 13, 2004)

getgoin said:
			
		

> That guy Pettek has an O-2 record. How could anybody with that record be going for a belt. Something smells fishy.


Exactly what I thought


----------



## Semaj (Apr 18, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Anyone who saw the Fight against Ricco
> will Tell U he was Robed.


 *chuckles*  Man I remeber being there with Denz and Krol and we couldnt stop laughing.



> He Pounded Nog Through the Whole Fight.
> Nog would go for Submission & Ricco would escape & go
> back to the Pounding.


 Pruide has this thing called aggression points.  It's when you attempt to actually win the fight.  Rico sat there and layed on him, firing off ineffective shots.  He never really did anything to win the fight, but did a good job of keeping Nog on the mat, where Nog wanted to be the entire fight...   Ever seen nog not fight from his backside trying to sub people?  Rico might have taken Nog down, but he did little once he had him there.

I know he's your boy and all, but sometimes you need to take off the rose-colored glasses and face the truth...


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

tsk tsk James running around starting trouble everywhere


----------



## Semaj (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not.. besides, it's Primo... Not like he wont just wait for me to be rolling with you one day and come down and whip me into a triangle for my troubles.

 But you know darn well I'm right in this case (O how rare that is).

 Nog was trying to win, Rico was trying not to lose.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya I agree with you on your whole post Primo is going to put you to sleep to lol.


----------



## Semaj (Apr 23, 2005)

I lay claim I'm too big to be properly locked in....


----------



## JDenz (Apr 23, 2005)

No way you would be done for in less then two minutes.


----------



## Semaj (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it might take him 2 mins to get me into a bad enough position to lock me in...
 I'm good at pulling a rico and laying there avoiding bad ideas


----------



## JDenz (Apr 24, 2005)

That I would like to see.


----------

